

Google's Opt Out from 3rd party cookies extension is broken for long time - false
http://code.google.com/p/google-opt-out-plugin/issues/detail?id=18

======
false
The reason is simple, Chrome Extensions Cookies API is not in experimental
state no more, but nobody took time to update extension code.

